# 20-inch wheels on a stock '02 Maxima???



## LTD (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello everyone. I don't know much about this topic, I'm posting for a friend.

He's got a 2002 Maxima, stock, with 17-inch wheels, stock suspension. 

He wants to put on 20-inch wheels. Aside from the *possible* rubbing issues, roughly (or specifically) how big of a performance hit can he expect to get with 20-inch wheels? If there will be a significant performance hit, what does he need to do in order to lessen it?

I'd really appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

LTD said:


> Hello everyone. I don't know much about this topic, I'm posting for a friend.
> 
> He's got a 2002 Maxima, stock, with 17-inch wheels, stock suspension.
> 
> ...



Performance hit? Yes, definately. The larger the wheel, the greater the weight. Simple physics tell us that added weight to a vehicle (roughly 200lbs will decrease 1/4 mile by .10 of a second). Well, physics also states that it is compounded if that weight is added to the wheels. Because of rotation, it takes more energy for the car to spin the wheel, thus decreasing both gas mileage and performance. AND, takes longer to brake the car. This is why most cars are manufactured with alloy wheels and not steel wheels, because the less weight equates to better gas mileage. So...

The answer to your question is, yes, it matters a lot. Not only will teh 20's cost tons of $$$ AND you will have few choices in tires, and those few choices will be insanely expensive. Aside from the monetary hit, yes there would be a performance hit. Any added weight to a vehicle is compounded exponentially if it is added to the wheels. In other words, 100 lbs on the wheels, feels like 4x that to the vehicle (maybe not that much) To lessen it, hed have to probably decrease the vehicle weight by roughly 500-600 lbs, assuming each wheel and tires adds about 20-30 lbs each to stock weight.
There are no performances benefits to biggers wheels. Only aesthetics.


----------



## LTD (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the kind reply, am3rican!

I spoke to my buddy, and we went over the issues, including some of the points you've emphasized. We knew there'd be a performance hit, but it's too much to justify getting 20-inchers. He's got 17s now.

Based on all that, it wouldn't make much sense to throw 20s onto an '02 Maxima with the engine that it has.

He decided to go with 18-inchers instead, the "Mondello" rims from TSW. Should be of lighter weight material, and they're only an inch more, so the performance hit should be alot more manageable.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

LTD said:


> Thanks for the kind reply, am3rican!
> 
> I spoke to my buddy, and we went over the issues, including some of the points you've emphasized. We knew there'd be a performance hit, but it's too much to justify getting 20-inchers. He's got 17s now.
> 
> ...


Honestly, your friend should consider doing some suspension or exhaust modifications to the vehicle before getting 18 inchers. the $1200 he spends on the wheels and tires can easily get him an extra 30hp or get a much better handling vehicle. but...who am i to say this? my car is bone stock, minus a short shifter, and I intend to keep it that way


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

LTD said:


> He decided to go with 18-inchers instead, the "Mondello" rims from TSW. Should be of lighter weight material, and they're only an inch more, so the performance hit should be alot more manageable.


Just a little comment... if he has stock springs, the already apparent wheel gap between the tire and fender will be even larger with 18" rims, so it may look kinda weird w/o some suspension work. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

am3rican said:


> the $1200 he spends on the wheels and tires can easily get him an extra 30hp or get a much better handling vehicle.


I agree with ya too... if I had $1200 I'd get headers and some sort of AFC... or a full suspension upgrade... :cheers:


----------

